# Confused about blood tests



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi just a quick query. I am due to have day 3&21 blood tests. My cycle is very irregular. Last "period " was last week of October. I then had week of not bleeding. Then week of spotting. Then no bleeding until yesterday when I thought period had arrived. However it was half day of bleeding, fresh about 10mls, then brown then nothing. So am presuming its not my period. Should I just wait and see if I get a longer bleed before gojng for blood tests or just assume I've had a half day period. Silly question I know but hoping someone might help.

Cheers


----------



## nicky bee (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Berberprincess,
It is a while since I had all of my initial investigations but I remember that because of my irregular cycles, the blood tests had to be repeated several times by my GP, only then to be repeated by the fertility clinic when we were referred. I think the best thing to do is to explain to your Dr what you have put here on the site and he or she will guide you as to when they need to test. I hope everything goes well for you. As I mentioned, like you I had irregular cycles but treatment has recently worked for us. All the best and good luck
xx


----------



## berberprincess (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh thanks nicky bee. My GP told me to go for the day 3 bloods regardless. I'm trying to guess when to get day 21 bloods done now but that's proving tricky too as cycles so long/ irregular. Guess I will need repeated tests like you. So glad to hear treatment has worked for you. What treatment did you have if you don't mind me asking? I'm just a bit shell shocked going from quickly falling preg twice with reg periods  to irreg periods and all the investigations, head scratching and uncertainty that comes with it. 

Xx


----------

